# touch 3D ?



## rodrigue7973be (28 Mai 2018)

bonjour macg.co,
dites moi quand si je recois une iphone X mais il y a mode touch 3D ?
ou faut installer jailbreak pour l'iphone X ou 8 par exemple ?
merci
Roro


----------



## LaJague (28 Mai 2018)

Tu t’es relu ? C’est difficilement compréhensible !

Si la question est de savoir si le X possède le 3D touch la réponse est oui et ce sans Jb


----------



## Locke (29 Mai 2018)

LaJague a dit:


> Tu t’es relu ? C’est difficilement compréhensible !


Ben oui, mais je t'invite à lire sa signature.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mai 2018)

le X comme le 8 ont le 3D Touch


----------



## rodrigue7973be (29 Mai 2018)

LaJague a dit:


> Tu t’es relu ? C’est difficilement compréhensible !
> 
> Si la question est de savoir si le X possède le 3D touch la réponse est oui et ce sans Jb


regarde ma signature !!!!  
<<---| je suis un malentendant se propre la problème du dyslexique en français qu'on parle français maternelle et anglais est novices |--->>> merci d'avance


----------



## rodrigue7973be (29 Mai 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> le X comme le 8 ont le 3D Touch


merci jura39


----------



## LaJague (30 Mai 2018)

Désolé pas de signature sur l’application iPhone, mybad


----------

